# Smear during Two week wait



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Probably might be a silly question, but I have a smear booked seven days after IUI, its a follow up to an abnormal one from January so am keen to have it (well as keen as anyone is to have them!!!) but we are hoping to have IUI this Thursday, is it a good idea to have a smear so soon after.

Any thoughts

Thanks
MO


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

no idea medically but it doesn't sound like a good idea to me......I'd call the docs to be sure

ZP x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Mo

Mmm, not sure either, but again it doesn't seem like a great idea and would definately get this checked out.  Maybe your clinic could do the sample for you just before the IUI?

I see you are in Devon, are you at Exeter for tx?

Hope you get sorted.

LouJ x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mo definitely not a good idea!

However probably not a good idea to leave it any longer before having a follow up just in case. Can you not bring the date of the smear forward so that it happens before basting?

You might not like this suggestion but I would strongly reccomend that you get the smear done and the results from it before entering into any tx. God forbid they find anything serious on the follow up, but if they did you would be faced with a very difficult situation if your IUI is successful.

C~x


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

thanks everyone will ring the Docs first thing to try and get it done before Thursday hopefully they will be sympathetic.

Hi Lou, no I'm not in Exeter, am down in Derriford.

Thanks again everyone its so good to have this place to ask all these sort of questions and realise you are not alone it all.

Thanks


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Hon

Have you tried the county boards, loads of ladies at derriford and from plymouth post on the south devon board.  They seem really up beat and I know they have lots of get togethers.  A few of them welcomed me on here, but the Exeter support group was better for me as more local.

Take care, hope everything goes well for you.

Louj x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Love your dog by the way!  Very cute!

Loujx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Lou,

Just to let you all know the nurse at the Docs fitted me in so worry over although I did end up sitting in the surgery for over an hour having been told the wrong time, but as you all know seems like you live in hospitals and waiting rooms at the moment.

Good vibes to all!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Mo80

Pleased to hear that, good luck with you tx.  I should be starting in the next week too, very excited!

Sending you lots of        and      

Loujx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, surgery managed to fit me in before basting so at least its over and done with, now in the two week wait though, seems like such a long time when your only on day four!!!!

Thanks again


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Mo80

That's good news!  All the best with your 2ww.

Louj x


----------

